# Big Deer in Duval County?



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a last minute oppurtunity to get on a lease near Benevides in Duval county and I was wondering what class of deer to expect down there. I won't have much time to look at it before season. I was told the neighbors killed a few 150'' class deer last year. Just wondering if yall had any experience down there. I'm not positive I'm going to get on it just wondering how big some of the deer are in that area. Thanks


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

I would stay as far away from the area you are talking about as I could. Benev is very well known for poaching


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i would be EXTREMELY cautious. dont know the property for sure, but i would bet its not a place you wanna be on. Do your homework before you drop the $$$. lots of land around there is shot out and poached to death


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry guys just did a search on it. Thats what I heard before. Thanks guys.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

X3 be careful!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

But the question is who's property did the neigbor kill them on. Definatly nice deer in the area but like they guys said, they get hunted year around.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Is it a high fence property? If so, you should be just fine. I've never seen or heard of a 150 class deer taken from Duval County on a low fence place... but I could be wrong.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

If you know the people already on on the place and if it is secure it mite be OK. But as others have said above be very careful. When you set down to hunt you mite be setting next to uncle Manuel, or Juan, or what have you.

Charlie


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I have shot a lot of good deer in that area. Just not sure whose ranches they were on. :rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you have to go see it and check it out for yourself.. I wouldn't discount everything there.. still some very nice big low fence ranches in the area you could border, or get on a place high fenced out but able to maintain the local deer well enough to have great hunts... just the word Duval doesn't mean there is no chance... but there are some vast areas, thousands of acres, that have literally 0 deer on it anymore.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

warcat said:


> Is it a high fence property? If so, you should be just fine. I've never seen or heard of a 150 class deer taken from Duval County on a low fence place... but I could be wrong.


I have.... there's a reason the muy grande cafe is in feeer. You have to be on a large place though (several thousand acres) before you can reap any of the benefits of that area.

I like how these landowners are always talking about the friggen neighbors shooting all these great deer... most of those guys with a couple hundred acres down there looking to lease it, are just looking for hte next sucker..


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*USE CAUTION*

Been burned in that area in 1987. place had 3 deer in 3500 acres that we saw all season long. Owner was a crook. if it's a lease the guys have been on a while, then go for it. if not, demand to see it first. if you don't see deer, bail out quick.
1981 we flew a ranch that was shot out and passed on the place. and in 2004 i was invited to hunt the same place just about a mile away from where we flew in 1981 and i killed the biggest deer in my life. a 176 B&C 11 point. so years ago those places were day leased, company leased and shot almost completely out. go check it out. it might be just fine.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Been burned in that area in 1987. place had 3 deer in 3500 acres that we saw all season long. Owner was a crook. if it's a lease the guys have been on a while, then go for it. if not, demand to see it first. if you don't see deer, bail out quick.
> 1981 we flew a ranch that was shot out and passed on the place. and in 2004 i was invited to hunt the same place just about a mile away from where we flew in 1981 and i killed the biggest deer in my life. a 176 B&C 11 point. so years ago those places were day leased, company leased and shot almost completely out. go check it out. it might be just fine.


I have heard of 5,000 acres being flown and not seeing a single deer... just amazing... heading towards benavides, my uncle has a place, and a large ranch that borders his was low fenced and they kill some 180+ deer on it each year just about.. he however highfenced them out.. LOL.. people told him he was crazy... but anyways, he is into that raising deer devil work and didn't need their pigs and coyotes and other things.


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

BSweeny said:


> I have a last minute oppurtunity to get on a lease near Benevides in Duval county and I was wondering what class of deer to expect down there. I won't have much time to look at it before season. I was told the neighbors killed a few 150'' class deer last year. Just wondering if yall had any experience down there. I'm not positive I'm going to get on it just wondering how big some of the deer are in that area. Thanks


Be very careful. If the neighbors have shot 150's then i would want to see pictures of 150's from the ranch you're considering.


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys. I got more info and pictures from the place today. I guess my 150'' class deer and word of mouth 150'' is a whole lot different lol.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have been hunting in the area south of Benavides and all around Hebbronville for the past 20 years and am very familiar with everything from Freer asfar south as 60 miles or so south of Hebb. We just sold a few hundred acres 10 miles south of benavides 2 weeks ago today that was all small low fenced places etc.. surrounding us. We had a ton of deer and pigs on that place but no large bucks simply because the size of the tracts in that area and the hunting pressure.

5 miles south of there on 1800 acres we have some nice bucks and have personally seen the largest low fenced buck of my life 2 weeks after the season closed. Southwest of Hebb on another 10,000 acres we have tons of great deer and even further south on 1200 acres which is high fenced we have some really great deer as well.

I also know several landowners in that area and have been on their places and have seen some really nice deer there!

I would say it all depends on how large the place is, what properties are around you and, how has it been managed ove rthe last several years?

There are lots of good places and good deer all around Benavides, Hebbronville.


----------



## ranchpeddler (Aug 19, 2005)

*Benavides area*

I have place for sale about 10 miles S/E of Benavides, lots of deer down there and I have seen some very nice ones. It all depends on the neighbors. There are some very large lowfenced ranches West of Benavides with some great deer, I think the ranch you may be referring to was up for sale and they lost all the hunters last year. Didnt sell.

http://www.busbeeranches.com/

See 271 acres


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I hunted there once, a BYOD lease, ( bring your own deer )


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

TxDuSlayer said:


> X3 be careful!


X4


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

uncle dave said:


> I hunted there once, a BYOD lease, ( bring your own deer )


BYOD -- I think we've all been there.:headknock


----------

